# Older Energy Connoisseur timber-matched system needs new Receiver



## Bloski2004 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello all, I have a full Energy Connoisseur System, since I bought it all in 2004, I have used a Yamaha RXV1500 for my receiver. I would like to replace my receiver since it is pre hdmi video switching. The million dollar question is what do i purchase. I understand it is all a matter of opinion but i have been out of the industry for sometime and would appreciate someone with more current knowledge of the markets opinion. My speakers are inherently bright due to the tweeter which if I remember correctly is aluminum. The Yammy has 130Rms per channel, and has handled them beautifully for years. 

Please any input is welcome, 

Thanks


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It really boils down to budget & feature requirements. We like AVR's that offer Audussey XT32. Many of us are preferring Denon currently. If you don't mind factory reconditioned, their are some great deals @

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/category/avreceiver/home-audio/receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html?brand=Denon

This is a list of what the have right now.


----------

